# What are you thoughts on training/static shock collars?



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sadie has to be on the leash all the time in the yard, otherwise she will chase the chickens, run over to their cages. She has no boundaries in her mind.

I was wondering if one of those training/shock collars would work to teach her boundaries and to stop chasing the birds. Most of the ones I have looked at online have a button just for the tone, and then the correction button, with many levels of correction.

What are your thoughts? Any collars to reccommend?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I use the invisible fence, it runs a complete circle around my home but you can do the circle any way you wish. It works for me. Daisy used to run into the neighbor's yard a lot -- kids, cats, dead dear carcasses, lots of temptation. Ater one summer of training, she hasn't broken the boundary once, even when she doesn't have her collar on. 

A few weeks ago, one of the neighbor girls was playing with her pet parrot right on the boundary line. I didn't expose Daisy to that for very long, but I did watch her for a bit to see what she would do. She was drooling LOL ... but she didn't try to break the boundary. 

It works for us.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

We had one of those years ago, when I was younger, for our 2 goldens, and it didnt work very well. I guess the technology has changed over the years, but I'd rather not have anything burried. 

I was also looking at those transmitter things that you can set the range in diameter, that you will allow the dog to go. Its like an invisible fence, but nothing to bury.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

ecollars can be very beneficial training tools, but they can also be harmful if not introduced and used appropriately. If you decide to go this route please find someone experienced in using one to help you get started.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> ecollars can be very beneficial training tools, but they can also be harmful if not introduced and used appropriately. If you decide to go this route please find someone experienced in using one to help you get started.


I agree. Remember you have to train your dog, and don't expect that it will be as reliable as a physical fence.

They also are not 100% perfect, at least judging by how many dogs with invisible fencing collars I find outside their boundaries. When a young dog is excited about chasing something, he WILL run through the zap. And then he will be afraid to re-enter his property and won't return home. 

I would never use them.

@using a zap collar for correction training. I know somebody who uses it on her labradoodle. They take the dog hunting and find that necessary and more convenient than having a leash on their dog, for obvious reasons. They definitely did attend field classes and learned how to use the collar properly.

I would never use that collar, but I understand their reasons for training with it.

- Thought I'd mention... I do not have a physical fence around our property and we live right near a main road (as in a main route through the county, speed limit is 55 but people go 70). My dogs do not go outside without me keeping an eye on them, but they are both border trained well enough that they will not break through the property line too often. When they do, they both have solid comes. They both go out without leashes or collars most days.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I want to clarify that Daisy is never outside without me. I agree, the invisible fence is not a substitute for supervision, too many things can go wrong.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have an invisible fence with my dogs. It does not go all the way to the ducks, so it keeps them separated. MacKenzie will come all the way to the border and lay down and wait for me, while I am tending to the ducks.

Invisible fences have come a long way, my vet 20 years ago told people to stay away from them, in recent years she has changed her mind.

I did use a training collar with a fearful aggressive GSD that I had, and it worked wonders with training him to heal off leash etc, but I did it with private classes with a trainer, and once he learned off it, I stopped using it.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

10 years ago I used one on my male. Tecnology was not advanced in collars as they are today. The collars had one setting and in order to change the setting, you had to put in different prongs. I corrected him for whatever he was doing, he ran under the bed, and the bed frame picked up interference and continued to shock him and it wouldn't stop. He needless to say he is ruined from ever trusting a shock collar again. 
On the other hand I started my 2 year old on one when she was 1. We live next to a wooded area that all sorts of wildlife frequent. We have a fenced in yard and she would dive under it to chase deer or whatever was out there. Next we put a 50' check chord or her and we only did that once. She bolted for a deer and found the end of the chord real quick. I don't know how she didn't break her neck on that one. So we went with an e-collar. It beeps, has a nik button with 8 different levels, and a continous button. When she gets sight on something the beep will get her off of it. But if it's a deer ( and yes I've tried all levels) the only way to break her attention from the deer is to turn it all the way up, push the continous button and still it takes around three seconds till she yelps and stops. I don't realy care what anyone says about this cause I live about 100 yards from a highway and I will do whatever it takes to keep her safe. My thoughts on e-collars: they are a great tool in the proper hands.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

They have vibrating only collars which might work as an alternative. I hate to use shock collars unless the situation is dire.


----------

